# Newbie in Swansea



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm based in Swansea and had our first appointment at WFI in Neath and Port Talbot hospital last week. First appointment went well and we're booked in to start IUI in January. Anyone else undergoing or about to start treatment here? Would love to share experiences and support with other locals! X


----------



## sparkskaren (Aug 5, 2015)

I am Carmarthen but going to crgw in cardiff.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Lyndsey! I'm not at wfi but I'm in Swansea too. I'm currently having IVF at Crgw just outside Cardiff. Welcome, and good luck! If you need any local support just let me know


----------



## MISSJANEO (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi Lydney im in Swansea aswel.

I was referred by my GP after trying unsuccessfully for over a year to neath port talbot. it's taken 2 years to have blood tests, ultrasounds and most recently lap & dye. 

I had my lap & dye 2 weeks ago and found out I have unicornuate uterus which is a birth defect. I'm basically missing the left 1/2 of my uterus and they said I might only have 1 kidney. 

They broke this news when I had just come around from anesthetic so was unable to really process it or ask any questions. obviously this was a big shock to me as I was preparing myself for endo,cysts etc and this is apparently rare.

I was expecting a follow up appointment within few weeks to discuss this with consulrant but the next available appointment they have for me is 10th May. Now I'm really deflated as it's another 6 months before I hear anything.


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi girls 
I'm in Swansea too but am using Crgw . I start this week !!!!!
Feeling nervous but excited fingers crossed for you all. It's my first Ivf cycle so feeling really apprehensive xx


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

pollita said:


> Hi Lyndsey! I'm not at wfi but I'm in Swansea too. I'm currently having IVF at Crgw just outside Cardiff. Welcome, and good luck! If you need any local support just let me know


Hi I'm also at Crgw starting my Ivf cycle end of this week . I'm on short protocol . Good luck to you xxx


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi ladies, I'm from Swansea too but I'm with LWC. Just been accepted as an egg donor so waiting to be paired up now. Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Welshsweetie said:


> pollita said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lyndsey! I'm not at wfi but I'm in Swansea too. I'm currently having IVF at Crgw just outside Cardiff. Welcome, and good luck! If you need any local support just let me know
> ...


Welcome! Don't be nervous or apprehensive, I promise you it's fine and there's nothing to worry about  I was a mess going through my first IVF because I didn't know what to expect or really what was happening but it's fine. The ladies (and men!) at CRGW are fantastic and will answer any questions you may have. If you want a chat at all just send me a message! I'm more than happy to help x

And welcome again SFJ - welcomed you on the other thread too x


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

pollita said:


> Welshsweetie said:
> 
> 
> > pollita said:
> ...


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

The waiting can definitely be awful! I'm currently waiting for my treatment planning appointment for cycle 2. My first attempt was successful but unfortunately I had a miscarriage, but still holding onto the hope that it worked otherwise  

Wishing you all the best - I'm sure you'll be great x


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

pollita said:


> The waiting can definitely be awful! I'm currently waiting for my treatment planning appointment for cycle 2. My first attempt was successful but unfortunately I had a miscarriage, but still holding onto the hope that it worked otherwise
> 
> Wishing you all the best - I'm sure you'll be great x


Sorry about your miscarriage fingers crossed for your second cycle! Were you in short or long protocol? How did you find the side effects? Hope you don't mind me asking


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Of course I don't mind! I was on long protocol and to be honest I felt great haha. A lot of people say that they get headaches and night sweats, discomfort etc but I felt so much better than I usually do. Just take it easy, drink lots and lots (and lots!) of water. I also feasted on Atkins bars daily as they are very high in protein and it all helps to fight off OHSS. I also used a hot water on my belly as much as I could during stims. Not for any discomfort but there's a myth/idea that it helps to grow the follicles. Not sure if there's any truth in it but it certainly didn't do any harm (I got 19 eggs in the end!)


----------



## Welshsweetie (Nov 14, 2015)

pollita said:


> Of course I don't mind! I was on long protocol and to be honest I felt great haha. A lot of people say that they get headaches and night sweats, discomfort etc but I felt so much better than I usually do. Just take it easy, drink lots and lots (and lots!) of water. I also feasted on Atkins bars daily as they are very high in protein and it all helps to fight off OHSS. I also used a hot water on my belly as much as I could during stims. Not for any discomfort but there's a myth/idea that it helps to grow the follicles. Not sure if there's any truth in it but it certainly didn't do any harm (I got 19 eggs in the end!)


I hope I am like you and dont get any side effects . I'm in short protocol going to make sure I drink loads of water. Will try the hot water too as I have a slightly lower than average amh so will try anything to help grow more follicles xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello all,  hope you don't mind me popping in ( I was just having a nosy as haven't been on the site much lately). 

Just want to wish you all good luck for your cycles. 

Welsh sweetie - as Polita mentioned, plenty of protein is important to help follies grow too.    Crgw are good at answering questions.  No question is a silly one if you need to know the answer and there are plenty of people on here that can help.  There is also a crgw current cyclers thread too.


----------

